# "engine ice" coolant



## Chris-Austria (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi!

Has anyone used it?
Does it work like they promise? (boiling point 256 F and cooler temperatures than with stock coolant)

Because it is pretty expensive I'd like to know if it is worth to try...

Chris


----------

